
5 Marketing Books Every App Developer Needs to Read - mattgratt
http://www.mobileinternetrevolution.com/5-marketing-books-every-app-developer-needs-to-read/
======
dablya
Can anybody comment on "Influence: The Psychology of Persuasion (Collins
Business Essentials)"? I can't tell if it's a self-help type book or not...

~~~
percept
Not self-help, just a discussion of how we're influenced and made to "comply,"
citing numerous academic studies.

See: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Influence_Science_and_Practice>

